# Pompano catch at N.B.



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

Sandy and I got out shortly after 2pm and the afternoon bite was right on target... pretty conditions and the activity was focused around 3pm.. it was all over by 4pm..



plenty of fleas.. we were casting just inside of the bar churn area.. 



expect this bite to be aroujnd for the next 3 days or so.. maybe longer if you can fish in rougher conditions..



only by-catch were 3 pretty Reds.. 2 were slot.. the other just over..



a few of the smaller Pompano and a Redfish had hitch hiking Flukes.. at least that is what I call them.. some pesky parasite that would be great for a horror film with the right magnification.. I plucked them off and returned the fish.. these parasites seem worse in cool waters... maybe the fish pick them up inshore... anyone have insight on this..


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great Report!!!! Glad to finally here some good news on the Beach. I heard there was a little action on PCB today as well.

Got photos?


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Unreal. I hit the 3rd access to the west at 3pm and for the next 3 hours got nothing. What part of the beach were you on? Maybe the fresh peeled shrimp wasn't the ticket today. I am going to try again tomorrow. I need to learn how to dig for fleas.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Yikes! I was out at NB today today with a big fat 0... tried live fleas and fresh peeled shrimp. Still was good to get out there....


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

I chose a beach to fish that had plenty of soft sand and fleas.... with a bar breaking waves that was almost continuous for nearly a 1000'... there were chutes thru the bar but not more than 150' at the widest...



my rods were spread widely at first... and had to run for the fish which means lots of twisted leader by the time Sandy could get there... and she is probably the fastest woman in the county....



I was fishing my longest rods.. 11, 12, 13 and 17' with best casting lines.. 15# pline floroclear, 30# suffix.. and my casts from the lip.. trying not to get wet above my stomach.. 



my casts were barely long enough with best efforts... what I mean is that I would cast off the fleas when I really got it to the mark... and when I really got everything together... I would get a bite in fairly short order..



I did pass up several good looking locations to get to my spot... and I discounted them as breaking too close or too large of a hole adjacent to the bar.. I really feel these passed locations would produce but probably less fish..



I have a cart that allows me to run down the beach fairly quickly so I enjoy getting away from others.. please don't ask me for where I am fishing or for pictures... if I catch an unusual fish I will post.. those that know me suspect my posts are accurate. hope you understand.



Chris


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. You obviously have been at this a while. It sounds like the fish are pretty far out there now. Is that pretty common this late in winter or does it just vary by day?


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

I am sure it does vary by day... and honestly I didn't try in the closer bars until the bite was over.... so I can't say for sure..



that is the fun of Pompano fishing.. it takes a while to get the hang of it.. and you always have to start from scratch on the next trip..



there are posters here that get out there more than me and catch more.. I live in Pace and try to make my trips count.. 



I know J.Purdy, fishermon and chinook know their way on the beach... read thru their posts for real insight..


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

went out Sunday afternoon expecting a 4pm bite... NOT... this know-it-all doesn't... if you know what I mean..



did catch a 26" Red and something large disappeared with my leader in-tow.. 



in hind-sight.. we might have produced fish by fishing the flats.. didn't try that.. or maybe wading.. but the water temps are discouraging that.



plenty of sand fleas.. and conditions seemed good... the fish had to be eating somewhere..



here's tribute to the elusive Pompano..


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

Good report Rick Shaw. I haven't hit the beach much in the past couple of weeks since the false albacore bite turned off. Sight fishing for albies from the beach is a blast. But, a die-hard pomp fisherman told me he was picking up limits of pomps during the first hour or so after day-break. And, they were inside the bar. I may have to start doing the run and gun thing w/the one long rod and1 short one.


----------

